# Palma Sola Classic



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

Palma Sola Classic Feb. 8
2 Reds & 2 Trout
Captains Meeting Online
Launch Kayaks 6:30 am Launch Map on Website
CPR Weigh In 2:30 pm Manatees Sport Grill-Bradenton, Florida
Thousands of Dollars in Sponsor Gear Prizes
Early Online Entry Fee Only $50
Register Now at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com
Join us for some great fun and outstanding fishing. Earn your shot at
winning 1 of 12 kayaks this year!! See you there...


----------

